# Best ANZSCO code to apply ACS ( 261311 or 261312 or 261313)



## selva (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Team,

I am new this forum. I am in need of experts advice about ACS. I having 8yrs of experience in software development. ANZSCO codes 261311(Analyst Programmer) , 261312(Developer Programmer), 261313(Software Engineer) codes are looks similar. 
So i just got confused which one need to apply and which one is best for this year 2012-2013 to get PR.

Thanks for your time and help.


----------



## gmcom (Oct 16, 2012)

*ACS codes*



selva said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I am new this forum. I am in need of experts advice about ACS. I having 8yrs of experience in software development. ANZSCO codes 261311(Analyst Programmer) , 261312(Developer Programmer), 261313(Software Engineer) codes are looks similar.
> So i just got confused which one need to apply and which one is best for this year 2012-2013 to get PR.
> ...


Hello selva,

I believe you have read the code's descriptions allready (http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...sessment-Code-Descriptions-1-July-2012-V2.pdf)

However, my advise is to not think which code would be better for seeking a job, and which one suits your education and work experience better!

The second valid reason (if I were you) would be the fact that the different states have different lists with their nominated professions. So, if you intend to apply for SS (visa 190) and if you have chosen your favourite state, it would be a good idea to look at their List of Nominated Professions and proceed on the basis of its content.

I am sorry if my ideas are useless for you and wish you a good luck!


----------



## mskksm14 (Oct 15, 2011)

selva said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I am new this forum. I am in need of experts advice about ACS. I having 8yrs of experience in software development. ANZSCO codes 261311(Analyst Programmer) , 261312(Developer Programmer), 261313(Software Engineer) codes are looks similar.
> So i just got confused which one need to apply and which one is best for this year 2012-2013 to get PR.
> ...


Hi Selva,

I would suggest you the following:

First in skillset website check how many points you are able to get including IELTS if you cleared (else assume that u r goin to score 7.0 in all), 

*if the total points is on or above 65, then*
in skillset website check the maximum slab for each ANZCO and apply for the one which is having more slabs.

*if the total points is less than 60, then *
you may have to look for a state sponsr. which will give you 5 more points. In this case, check for the states which is having SS quota for all ANZCO, whichever state having more quota go for it. 

Pls note: this is just a suggestion as per my experience so far.

Good Luck.

Regards,
MSKKSM


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

selva said:


> I am new this forum.......ANZSCO codes 261311(Analyst Programmer) , 261312(Developer Programmer), 261313(Software Engineer) codes are looks similar.
> So i just got confused which one need to apply and which one is best for this year 2012-2013 to get PR


Welcome to expat forum.

Firstly, all the three occupation codes you have mentioned are in SOL1 & so are eligible for independent 189 Visa also. 

Above three occupation codes may also be eligible to take state sponsorship, if they appear on state's list. You may like to consider this 190 visa - if your points are bordering around 60 or you want speedy processing time with certainity of ITA (invitation to apply). In such case, you will have to see probability of the occupation code you choosing to be green for 2012-13 by the time you apply for SS. Each state has their own migration website where they put up the occupation codes they want & also the eligibility. You may google to find state migration sites. Popular ones for are VIC, NSW, SA for IT development codes. ACT & WA to some extent. QLD, NT, TAS are least popular. Make your own judgement, which one suits you best.

There is a thread running on the forum for state sponsorships & also for ACS, which will help you find what others are going thru.

The visa cap for the year (July to June) is - 5160 number of visas, for entire group 2613XX (all the three occupation you chose belong to the same group). This visa cap can be found at skill select website in reports section.

ACS may suggest you to the most suitable code, if they find it is necessary, based on your job responsibilities during the assessment. They dont have any obligation to do so. Alternatively you may choose the most suitable code matching the job responsibilities based on PDF link given by gmcom & all other considerations.

All the best with you ACS assessment


----------



## Gsun_ (Oct 17, 2013)

Desi_Assie
Could you let me know where I can find number of slots in skillselect website.


----------



## Prado (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi, I am a .Net Developer with 8yrs exp.
So which occupation code should I go with?
Also are there more chances of getting selected if I choose 261313?

Can I put one code while going for ACS and then later change it to other code while going for EOI?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Prado said:


> Hi, I am a .Net Developer with 8yrs exp.
> So which occupation code should I go with?
> Also are there more chances of getting selected if I choose 261313?
> 
> Can I put one code while going for ACS and then later change it to other code while going for EOI?


hi Prado,

1. could you please share your points breakdown ?

2. what are the points that you will be claiming for age, education and english ? 

3, what is your education background ?

4. you cannot change your codes. once you receive a code from ACS , you cannot change it later when u apply for eoi.

based on your current points i can suggest which one would increase the chances of being invited sooner.

please advise.


----------



## Prado (Oct 9, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi Prado,
> 
> 1. could you please share your points breakdown ?
> 
> ...


My points:
Visa Subclass => 0 pts
Age => 30 pts
English Language Ability => 10 (PTE 65 each)
Qualifications => 15
Overseas Work Experience => 10

Total = 65

My exp: 8 yrs Indian exp as a .Net Developer
My Age is 30
My Highest Education is M.Sc. (Information Technology) Mumbai, India


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Prado said:


> My points:
> Visa Subclass => 0 pts
> Age => 30 pts
> English Language Ability => 10 (PTE 65 each)
> ...


Ok i see you have 65 points which is Very good.

My thoughts looking at the current trend : 
You can apply for 189 with either software engineer 261313( preferably) or developer programmer 261312 and you would receive an invite in a month or maximum 2 months time.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prado (Oct 9, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Ok i see you have 65 points which is Very good.
> 
> My thoughts looking at the current trend :
> You can apply for 189 with either software engineer 261313( preferably) or developer programmer 261312 and you would receive an invite in a month or maximum 2 months time.
> ...


Thanks @ksrikanthh.
I have one more query.
Can I apply under 189 with 65 points in EOI and then later update it to 190 and apply for State Nomination like what you did?
I want to go for 189 first and if I did not get selected then I want to apply for State Nomination and get that extra 5 points.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Prado said:


> Thanks @ksrikanthh.
> I have one more query.
> Can I apply under 189 with 65 points in EOI and then later update it to 190 and apply for State Nomination like what you did?
> I want to go for 189 first and if I did not get selected then I want to apply for State Nomination and get that extra 5 points.


ok, here are my thoughts :

1. i went for 190 because of only reason - i don't have 65 points and for 60 points i wont receive an invite in 189 given the fact that people since dec 2015 with 60 points are waiting in the queue and moreover people with 65 and more points are being added every day. so receiving an invite for 189 with 60 for 2613x is almost not possible 

2. you can create an eoi for 189 and 190 separately. for 190 you will get 65+5=70 points - in this case you will receive an invite from the state earlier before 189. but since you already have good points for 189 - i would personally suggest you to go with 189 

3. 189 would have wider options. you don't have restrictions to work in a single state and on top of that you dn't have to pay additional state nomination fee.

4. but yes as you said you can initially apply 189 wait for a month or two ( i am 99% sure you will get it per current trend ). in the worst case scenario you can opt for 190 if you do not get 189 which is not possible at all 

when are you planning to start the process ? 

please advise.


----------



## Prado (Oct 9, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> ok, here are my thoughts :
> 
> 1. i went for 190 because of only reason - i don't have 65 points and for 60 points i wont receive an invite in 189 given the fact that people since dec 2015 with 60 points are waiting in the queue and moreover people with 65 and more points are being added every day. so receiving an invite for 189 with 60 for 2613x is almost not possible
> 
> ...


My PTE is due in Dec and I am planning to go for ACS this month.

I have managed to arrange all documents required by ACS:
1. Reference Letters from all my employers based on format as per ACS website
2. Got transcript of Graduate and Post Graduate course from Mumbai University

- Do I need any more documents related to work and education?
- Also, photocopies should be color or b/w?
- Is there any particular format of stamp or anything that I should ask the Notary lawyer to put on the copies?

Should I wait for my PTE results before doing ACS?


----------



## patel_bapu (Jan 22, 2015)

Prado said:


> My PTE is due in Dec and I am planning to go for ACS this month.
> 
> I have managed to arrange all documents required by ACS:
> 1. Reference Letters from all my employers based on format as per ACS website
> ...


dear Its better to do first PTE and then Do ACS again it depends on your Background and ability to score in PTE .

- Do I need any more documents related to work and education?
transcript should be enough with Notary stamp 

- Also, photocopies should be color or b/w?
Color is better

- Is there any particular format of stamp or anything that I should ask the Notary lawyer to put on the copies?

No its normal 




I am also from PUNE and having similar time line as you wanna team up :boink:

I have one issue in my degree first year exam is conducted by local college and renaming 2 years exam is managed by University , When i requested transcript from uni it only given me for 2 years and Uni told me that i wont get any transcript for first year because uni only grant transcript for exam which is conducted by university , if you have any idea let me know what to do in such case


----------



## Prado (Oct 9, 2016)

patel_bapu said:


> dear Its better to do first PTE and then Do ACS again it depends on your Background and ability to score in PTE .
> 
> - Do I need any more documents related to work and education?
> transcript should be enough with Notary stamp
> ...



So mine also had same issue. Mumbai University said they do not give transcript for B.Sc IT(as it is conducted by college), So I got the transcript from my college and then gave a color copy of it to Mumbai University for attestation by Vice-Chancellor.


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

Prado said:


> So mine also had same issue. Mumbai University said they do not give transcript for B.Sc IT(as it is conducted by college), So I got the transcript from my college and then gave a color copy of it to Mumbai University for attestation by Vice-Chancellor.




Do we need attestation from the vice chancellor for this? I am getting my transcript from college which will be attested. Won't that be enough? 

Any reference where I can get the vice chancellor attestation for Mumbai University? Mine is bachelor in commerce. 

Regards
Samir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prado (Oct 9, 2016)

samcool80 said:


> Do we need attestation from the vice chancellor for this? I am getting my transcript from college which will be attested. Won't that be enough?
> 
> Any reference where I can get the vice chancellor attestation for Mumbai University? Mine is bachelor in commerce.
> 
> ...


Its better to have a University seal on the transcript(I have read it on some other thread).
For attestation you need to go to Student Welfare Center, next to Sydenham College.
Address:B- Road, Churchgate, Mumbai, Maharashtra 400020


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

*Which ANZSCO to choose from Software Engineer[261313] or Developer Programmer[261312]*

Hi Guys,

I'm Kamal from Delhi.I am going to initiate my skill assessment from ACS but little bit confused over which ANZSCO code to choose from Software Engineer[261313] or Developer Programmer[261312].I have total 8.5 years of software development experience.

Below are my role and responsibilities in 4 companie's emloyer reference letters.

Company 1:- 
• Researching, consulting, analyzing and evaluating system program needs.
• Writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards.
• Designing the presentation layer, user interface and front end parts for the application Developing business logic layer to interact between the data layer.
• Designing and developing normalized data schemas, writing queries, user defined functions and special software roles, which restrict access to data from the database.
• Developing complex reports using active reports and SSRS.
• Task allocation, Task estimating and code review, managing build and releases.
• Working in an Agile / Test Driven Development (TDD).

Company 2:-
• Analyzing the requirements and preparing system specification.
• Testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting problems to ensure acceptable quality and integrity of the system, and that application perform to specification.
• Writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards.
• Designing the presentation layer, user interface and front end parts for the application using C#, web forms, JavaScript, Ajax.
• Developing main business logic layer to interact between the data layer and the client application tools.
• Designing databases schemas as per the technical specification, writing sql queries, query optimizations and stored procedures using SQL Server database.
• Fix bugs/faults in applications and provide technical support for issues on production servers.

Company 3:-
• Requirement gathering & Requirement analysis.
• Researching, designing and writing software programs.
• Created Stored Procedure, Views, Functions and Cursors.
• Performed Unit Testing, Integration testing (ITC) and System testing.
• Design databases schemas as per the technical specification, writing SQL queries, query optimizations and stored procedures using.
• Deployment of the application and its subsequent releases on the Server 
• Deployment and support of client application.
• Writing user documentation and operational procedures.

Company 4:-
• Contribute to software development life-cycle activities, including requirement gathering & Requirement analysis, design, development, database programming, integration testing unit testing, deployment, maintenance and support.
• Create and test new features/change requests in existing applications for clients to meet the new requirements and specifications
• Debug and fix bugs/faults in applications and provide technical support for issues on production servers
• Develop test plans to verify logic of new or modified programs and conducts quality assurance activities such as peer reviews
• Deployment of the web application and subsequent releases the UAT/ PRD Server 
• Recommend improvements to existing software programs as necessary.


Thanks & Your help greatly appreciated in advance


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi Kamal, what is your qualification and the stream?


----------



## ausindi (Dec 25, 2016)

Hello guys,

I am new to forum and I would like to apply for ACS but i have big confusion for 261312 and 261313.

following is my experience breakdown.

March 2009- June 2010 - web developer
Aug 2010-June2011 - programmer
September 2011 - till today
Software engineer
Sr. Software engineer
Team lead
Tech lead

I have over all experience of 8+ years but I am not sure how ACS calculate experience while assessment.

Experts pls guide me.


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi Ausindi, 
Well, I would suggest that please first go through the first details (summary) of these codes. The detailed one is same for both of these codes, so do not get confused. Also, ACS would only be interested in the details what you would be providing to them; So please analyse your experience and try to find out that which code suits it overall and go for it.


Let me know if there are more queries.


----------



## ausindi (Dec 25, 2016)

baruazone said:


> Hi Ausindi,
> Well, I would suggest that please first go through the first details (summary) of these codes. The detailed one is same for both of these codes, so do not get confused. Also, ACS would only be interested in the details what you would be providing to them; So please analyse your experience and try to find out that which code suits it overall and go for it.
> 
> 
> Let me know if there are more queries.


Thank you very much!! 

my first experience letter issued for web developer with 1.3 years of experience

Second is for programmer with 10months if experience.

rest of experience letter are for software engineer with 6years of experience.

now, I am planning to apply for 261313 so in that case how many years of experience will get consider in assessment.


----------



## sheirishv (Aug 24, 2015)

*Need Help*

Hi people,

I am new to this forum.

I am Electronics & Telecom Engineer (Pune University, India) with 4 years of experience
as an Oracle Applications Developer. I am 29 now.

Do i need to give IELTS/PTE exam to obtain PR for australia, because I heard for the above mentioned criteria the candidate does not need to qualify IELTS/PTE.

Plz help.


----------



## desisingh (Nov 22, 2016)

sheirishv said:


> Hi people,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you are having points above 60 excluding points for the English language capability, you don't need to give the exam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desisingh (Nov 22, 2016)

ausindi said:


> Thank you very much!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ACS will deduct the suitability experience based on your graduation stream and experience. If you are from comp science engineering background and experience in IT then they will deduct 2 years from your overall experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Prado said:


> My points:
> Visa Subclass => 0 pts
> Age => 30 pts
> English Language Ability => 10 (PTE 65 each)
> ...


Hi Prado, what is the criteria/subclass for geting points for overseas experience. Do we get extra points for onsite deputation ? or is it the normal points we get for our experience in India


----------



## desisingh (Nov 22, 2016)

ryanking said:


> Hi Prado, what is the criteria/subclass for geting points for overseas experience. Do we get extra points for onsite deputation ? or is it the normal points we get for our experience in India




Any experience outside of Australia is overseas experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

